# *افخم الهدايا* اقمشة رجالية *اقلام*كبكات*ساعات*



## @دانه الدنيا@ (14 يونيو 2013)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جديدنا الان

أفخم الهدايا الرجاليه من الماركات العالميه..اقمشة .اقلام.ساعات.كبكات.

جفنشي

تحتوي العلبة على :

-قطعة قماش تكفي لشخص واحد، قياسها [ 5] متر .

-علبة تحتوي 8 أزرة + 2 شعار للعلامة التجارية .

-الحقيبة الحافظة للثوب بعد التفصيل,,

وطبعا كيس الماركه الفخم للتقديم المميز
السعر 350 ريال





[/url][/IMG]

قماش دنهل الفاخر قطعة القماش 5 متر(يتوفر لون؛ابيض)-صناعه سويسريه أصلي 100% 

أزارير فخمه دائرية الشكل ومكتوب عليها دنهل

تجي في علبة وكيس الخاص بالماركه..

السعر300 ريال




[/url][/IMG]


كبكات رجالية فخمة وممتازة من اقنر ومونت بلاك وجفنشي ووكرستال ورولكس وفرزاتشي 

اسعارها من 85 الى 100 ريال




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


اقلام رووووعة من ارماني ومونت بلاك واقنر 

السعر 100 ريال فقط




[/url][/IMG]


عررررض خااااص ب85 ريال اي نوع من الاقلام 





[/url][/IMG]


افضل الهدايا ساعات من جفنشي واقنر نسائية ورجالية 

اسعارها تتفاوت من 250 الى 300 ريال 




[/url][/IMG]


ساعة انفيكتا قمة الفخاااامة سويسرية اصلية 100% للاستخدام الشخصي اوالاهداء 
السعر900 ريال




[/url][/IMG]


ساعة رولكس فخامة واناااااقة بالعلبة والكرت 
السعر 500 ريال 




[/url][/IMG]


باقي الصور والتفاصيل في الانستقرام dana_mull


----------

